# buzzing noise under dash



## jovanni (Mar 29, 2005)

sup yall , i just brought a 96 alty,On some mornings when I turn the key to start my car it makes a buzzing noise under the dash.Has this ever happened to anybody else? if so can you tell me how to fix this .thanx


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

jovanni said:


> sup yall , i just brought a 96 alty,On some mornings when I turn the key to start my car it makes a buzzing noise under the dash.Has this ever happened to anybody else? if so can you tell me how to fix this .thanx


buzzing only? or is it accompanied by a click? try pressing one of the vent selector buttons... mine makes a wierd sound every once in awhile and when i switch vents, it goes away.


----------

